# Time to Breed?



## Hobby Farm (Aug 31, 2009)

I have had my Californian Buck for about 2 weeks and my Doe for 5 days.  Thet are both over a year old.  Is it okay to attempt to breed them now, or should I wait?

Thanks.


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 31, 2009)

How much do they weigh?


----------



## Hobby Farm (Aug 31, 2009)

trestlecreek said:
			
		

> How much do they weigh?


Both are 10-12 pounds I would guess, but I haven't weighed them.  They are both full grown.


----------



## rebecca100 (Aug 31, 2009)

If they are not too stressed then there should be no problem.


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes, if indeed they are that weight, you could go ahead!!
Let us know how it goes!!


----------

